# Hierodula majuscula



## superfreak (Mar 31, 2009)

His name is Red. He was redder before he moulted. Ive got two females too, have yet to have a photo session with them!










































sorry about all the photos, i got a bit carried away! He's so cute


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, he is a colorful cutie! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## jameslongo (Mar 31, 2009)

He's so colourful. The green eyes, red claws, yellow body. Cool Mantis! Now we need to wait &amp; see if he retains those colours when he hits adult. Are you persuading him to change colours at all? For example, with yellow/red flowers or its it purely genetics?

James.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2009)

Just adorable, the first one with the two in hand looks like he is telling you, look ma, what I got!


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice species arnt they just


----------



## superfreak (Apr 2, 2009)

james: its just genetics. All my mantids have similar enclosures. nothing colourful in there. Some nymphs of this species have this colouration when theyre younger. he will eventually turn bright green, like his sisters. saying that though, i do absolutely love his current colouration and wish he could stay this cute. but they all grow up eventually!  

he is definitely my favorite atm though.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 4, 2009)

some more pics of him:


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 4, 2009)

Aswersome how big will he get?


----------



## superfreak (Apr 4, 2009)

he should get to about 7cm. My females should hopefully reach about 10cm, with luck!


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 4, 2009)

Really cute, where is it from?


----------



## superfreak (Apr 5, 2009)

rainforests in north-eastern australia


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 5, 2009)

superfreak said:


> rainforests in north-eastern australia


Wow thats aswersome, I have mantis from rainforest from my country too have you seen my phasmomantis pics?


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

very nice eyes


----------



## Stone (Jul 16, 2009)

What a cutie! I love the coloration it has


----------

